# New kitten hiding under dresser (kind of)



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Brought Toby home last night and things are going great. We played for 4 hours, he's very brave, not skittish, took quickly to every toy, wand, or stuffed mouse, climbed a board I have leading to my bed. Slept vey nicely with me last night either by my side, by my pillow, or leaning against my shoulder. woke up and still wanted to be near me.

But it seems that sometimes when I leave the bedroom he goes under the dresser looking out from underneath. I can coax him out with a wand, or even go in from the back and grab him with no real struggle. It's just odd that he only goes under there when I'm not in the room. It's not all the time, sometimes he can amuse himself with some of the toys I have in there.

Is it just a comfort thing when he's alone? He really doesn't seem scared by the size of the room or anything?


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Okay, now I just walked in there again and he came out purring and walked straight up to me


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Okay, must be a safety/security thing. I think he may be a bit anxious and goes there maybe if I'm not around.

Also, I just went in with a dust buster to clean around his litter box and he went straight under the dresser, which is where he was standing near.


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Sorry for all the updates posts...

So my phone rang for the first time and he sprinted under the dresser, but he was out again in about 30 seconds, so I guess we have the answer.

I guess what I thought was odd was that he uses it for safety, yet isn't really trembling under there and returns do soon.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Cats like getting into little closed off places. Like boxes and bags. This might seem like a little cave to him. Harli used to like to get under an end table in my bedroom; it has a lower shelf about 4-5" off the ground & she liked to squeeze in under it...just because she could.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

It sounds like the dresser is his go-to place to feel safe when he hears a sound that scares him (and believe me, a Dust Buster would scare most cats). It sounds like it's going really well! I think they all have a go-to place to run to.....Murphy's is under the bed in the basement.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Lily's go-to place is under the top quilt on my bed.


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

October said:


> It sounds like the dresser is his go-to place to feel safe when he hears a sound that scares him (and believe me, a Dust Buster would scare most cats). It sounds like it's going really well! I think they all have a go-to place to run to.....Murphy's is under the bed in the basement.


Yup, that's definitely it. If walk in and surprise him he darts there, but comes out real quick.

He goes around to the back where it's about a 6 inch clearance, then peers through the front where it's only about an 2 inches high. Like said, it's kind of cool tha he really comes out soon or is easy to coax out


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

MowMow has a go to place too, but if I tell ya, he'd have to kill ya. 

Even the kitten hasn't figured it out yet.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Samantha had a hiding spot I never found, I go nut's calling her and I'd systematically searching each room without finding her,then I'd turn around and there she'd be.


----------



## lysisdane (Sep 30, 2011)

In my experience with foster kittens, its what they do in the wild when Mom leaves, they hide from predators and when she comes back with food they come out to greet her and eat. Once they get older and feeling less insecure they sleep out in the open


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

lysisdane said:


> In my experience with foster kittens, its what they do in the wild when Mom leaves, they hide from predators and when she comes back with food they come out to greet her and eat. Once they get older and feeling less insecure they sleep out in the open


You know, it makes sense, especially when we see how many things cats do that mimic their wild ancestors.


----------



## j1n (Sep 13, 2011)

i got two bengal kittens and they did the same thing. its been 2 weeks since i brought them home and they are pretty comfortable with the house now. i got them a cat bed that's like a lil cave for them and they love it. i put it next to my bed and they sleep there every night now. they were sleeping under the bedside night stand but they like their bed now. i need to get another one cause sometimes they dont want to sleep together and fight for the cat bed.


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

Yeah, Kisa has a hiding spot too, we have a cubby hole kind of area under the stairs downstairs and she hides in there when Jordan and MacKenzie become too much for her to handle. It's chock full of boxes and stuff, but she is able to find a place in there lol


----------

